# Posting snails



## stephanie (12 Jan 2009)

Hi all,

I was just wondering how you would package trumpets and Ramshorn snail?
Would you treat a Ramshorn snail like an apple? In damp cotton wool in contairner

Thanks

Steph


----------



## Thomas McMillan (12 Jan 2009)

Yup, damp cotton wool or tissue or something like that in a little container or bag or something, snails aren't fussy at all really.


----------



## Egmel (12 Jan 2009)

I send mine wrapped in filter floss with a bit of water all tied in a bag.  If it's just MTS then I shove the bag in a jiffy and send that if they're apple snails or others with a thinner shell then I put the bag in an old takeaway tub with some newspaper as padding, then put that whole tub in a jiffy!

I don't send when it's absolutely freezing but I've put some in the post this morning now that it's slightly warmer.


----------



## stephanie (12 Jan 2009)

Thanks for your replys.

So Ramshorn can stay out of water with damp cotton wool and trumpets have to be in a bag of water.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (12 Jan 2009)

Trumpets don't have to be posted in water, no. They can last a couple of days, like Ramshorns in damp cotton wool/paper.


----------



## Egmel (12 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Trumpets don't have to be posted in water, no. They can last a couple of days, like Ramshorns in damp cotton wool/paper.


Yup, my 'bit of water' is very little, just enough to keep the whole lot damp.


----------



## thebullit (18 Jan 2009)

agree with what has been said, just keep damp and alls good. egmel packs them very well.


----------



## beeky (19 Jan 2009)

Snails are incredibly tough really.

My Dad had loads of MTS he wanted rid of, so took the gravel out and spread it out on the patio in the garden during the summer. Two weeks later, he rebuilt the tank, put the gravel in and two days after that, snails!


----------



## Egmel (19 Jan 2009)

MTS are very tough, others are much less so.


----------



## thebullit (20 Jan 2009)

mts are the rambo's at survivle (sp).

i had a load a dry gravel in a bucket for the best part of 12 months in the shed, and when i added water to it (dont sk why) with in minutes they all started to come back alive.go figure


----------

